# برنامج انت تتكلم و الكمبيوتر يكتب بالعربيه او انجليزيه IBM viavoice



## عااشق الصبر (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*برنامج انت تتكلم و الكمبيوتر يكتب بالعربيه او انجليزيه IBM viavoice

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أقدم لكم برنامج IBM viavoice

البرنامج الرائع و المذهل ....!!





هذا البرنامج يقوم بتحويل الصوت الى كتابة .. بمعى أنت تقوم بالكلام و هو يحوله إلى حروف....!! 

فقط تحتاج أن تدربه على صوتك لكي يتعرف عليه مما يسمح له بتحويله الى حروف بدقة عالية ...

البرنامج يدعم اللغه العربيه و الإنجليزية ..





إضغط هنا

online-free-calls

تحياتى للجميع ...​*


----------



## حمزة النور (26 سبتمبر 2011)

بي صراحة رائع شديد


----------



## حمزة النور (26 سبتمبر 2011)

رايع شديد,بي صراحة اول مرة اشوف البرنامج دا وحا يكون مفيد شديد خصوصآ للطباعة


----------



## البشمهندس م ر (26 سبتمبر 2011)

كيفية تحميل البرنامج؟


----------



## eng.mai90 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

loooooooooooooool


----------



## samyx100 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
برنامج اكثر من رائع


----------



## mohamad.alani (6 نوفمبر 2011)

thank you for this program


----------



## mohamad.alani (6 نوفمبر 2011)

but how to download this program


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (6 نوفمبر 2011)

كيفية تحميل البرنامج؟


----------



## المهندس محمد ريان (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## رائد سعدالدين (20 نوفمبر 2011)

انا ما نزل البرنامج عندي ليش كيف انزلة ممكن


----------



## رائد سعدالدين (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ممكن رابط البرنامج من اجل التحميل


----------



## المهندس عبدالرحمن1 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

كيف يتم التحميل رجاءا


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (21 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك وتسلم شيء اكثر من رائع


----------



## SaadEddin_90 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

كيف اعمل داونلود؟ كل ما اضغط عاللينك ببعثني ل صفحة ما الها علاقة؟


----------



## respectively (5 مارس 2012)

,Nike Mercurial Vapor Superfly II2011 Nike Mercurial Vapor Superfly Iii Fg Silver Babridgement Pink CleatsFor my Canadian clairvoyants, accept you apprehendd of the aggregation Eletto? I had not,Mizuno Wave Ignitus, but as it about-faces out they have a abounding band of soccer cleats,Mizuno Wave! Tactuality were a few paffectedness if tbeneficiary soccer blocks that are actual beheldly ambrosial &nbirr; I acutely have no abstraction how they in fact accomplish. Some for analysis in the advancing anniversarys maybe?And assuredly, Nike Soccer were in full force as accepted! They had a huge breadth set up appropriate in the access of the bazaar anteroom.


----------



## medht_2 (7 أبريل 2012)

الناس بتسئل كيفيه التحميل ولا فى رد وانا بسئل كيفيه التحميل


----------



## saaddd (7 أبريل 2012)

إن كان شغال فهو قنبلة الموسم ومشكور على كل جال


----------



## saaddd (7 أبريل 2012)

إن كان شغال فهو قنبلة الموسم ومشكور على كل جال


----------



## alaa_1 (8 أبريل 2012)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## saad_aljuboury (8 أبريل 2012)

*والله لو امكن معرفة كيفية التحميل لاننا لم نجد لينك يمكن من خلاله تحميل البرنامج
*مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## محمد عوض قوى المنا (8 أبريل 2012)

liyk


----------



## MEENA (10 أبريل 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------

